# Diesel emblems



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Do you like this engine cover? I don't think it will fit the Chevy as the engine is from Korea.
View attachment 50537


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I might order those letters too. For $10 it's a pretty good deal, even if it takes a month to get. 

Aussie, that engine cover looks cool.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I want to put Holden badges all over my car.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd rock this one (and it's local to those in US)

Chrome Black Metal Diesel Engine Motor Swap Emblem Badge for Trunk Hood Door | eBay


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Do you like this engine cover? I don't think it will fit the Chevy as the engine is from Korea.
> View attachment 50537


I had seen your pics in previous posts. I do like that much better than the US version. The first time I saw one in person with the hood open I couldn't believe it only said Ecotec (which my 6 year old Pontiac G6 has). I thought maybe it was a preproduction model or something. All the diesel pickups have huge emblems all over them to make sure you know from every angle that it's a diesel. Why are they making this so subdued?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I really don't understand his fascination, I could care less if anyone know's my car is a diesel. 

This is like the third or fourth thread I have seen about this.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Good find. I asked the wife for the Holden badges for Christmas so we shall see. 

MilTown, 

I think it's more of a personalization than anything. Just like adding wheels or tint. I don't care of others know its a TD but I like the looks of the badge, its different.


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

I never noticed how small the emblem is on my CTD. I like it the way it is... JMHO.

I don't notice the typical diesel smelling exhaust either. My CUT tractor needs the help of glow plugs below 50 degrees and blows clouds of black smoke when started.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> I really don't understand his fascination, I could care less if anyone know's my car is a diesel.
> 
> This is like the third or fourth thread I have seen about this.


For me personally, I want to raise the awareness so more people buy diesel cars. It would also be a good conversation starter with fellow gearheads.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Try the Honda forums as they might have a "Type D" badge available.


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

I too want to raise awareness of diesel vehicles. Most people don't even know Chevy offers the diesel Cruze or have any idea of the fuel mileage capability. I want to see this car succeed so that they sell a whole bunch of them. This will benefit us all in the long run as it will lead to more knowlege and better aftermarket support.


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

I got the emblems from ebay. I'm experimenting with a couple different layouts. The white backing film is still attached to the letters. When actually applied there will just be the individual letters. I will probably remove the Sutliff dealer emblem at some point too. Which style do you guys like the best?


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm leaning towards the layout in the first photo.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Looking at your pictures, just the word "DIESEL" seems to be the most balanced as it looks more even. ECOTEC on the engine cover seems wrong with Turbo Diesel, is there any way turbo can blot this out and diesel on the other side of the bow tie?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Had a play with Photoshop and fitting was a problem so here is a really crude ides?

View attachment 53481


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a friend who can make decals. A decal might work better on the engine cover to cover the Ecotec.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Here is what I did


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

I just ordered the Holden emblem from ebay. I plan on removing the OEM green "eco square" on the back of mine, then putting the holden badge on the other side of the boot.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

I just ordered the all caps turbodiesel cuz the turbo diesel I ordered off of sickspeed is crap. black lettering fallin out and chrome pitting. Ive had a month. Weathers been cold but come on.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> I just ordered the all caps turbodiesel cuz the turbo diesel I ordered off of sickspeed is crap. black lettering fallin out and chrome pitting. Ive had a month. Weathers been cold but come on.


Are you getting the same one I have? It looks really good on my car in person.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Here's what I did to add a little more emphasis on the engine in this car. I bought these emblems off eBay, 2 for $13. This spot close to the windshield pillar seemed to be the perfect spot.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

View attachment 55418


I think the wife wants to paint the letters yellow since they came out already. along with calipers and maybe bowties if we like. steeler fans. but I did order the all caps turbo diesel to play around with. I dont know. Hahaha. I do like the all caps so gonna put on and see ill post when they go on


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah diesel the ones you have. gonna see if I like how much room it takes up.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Yeah diesel the ones you have. gonna see if I like how much room it takes up.


Everybody that I show mine to likes it and thinks it looks stock.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome. Im excited. Mine still arent here. Ordered couole weeks ago. I would strongly discourage anyone from getting the turbodiesel from sickspeed I currently have on my diesel. The decklid of cruze is rounded and the emblem is not a good fit for ours.


----------



## minihorse927 (Jan 15, 2014)

I ordered one set of these from the first post and will see how I like them. 
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> I really don't understand his fascination, I could care less if anyone know's my car is a diesel.
> 
> This is like the third or fourth thread I have seen about this.


the more people know cruze comes in diesel the more they sell, the more they sell the cheaper the future parts will be.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I wonder if you can just buy the Chevrolet font letters individually ? 

Just my impression, the full TURBODIESEL emblem is a bit wide. But I guess if you want to be seen, that is the whole point :th_salute:


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

farmallgray said:


> View attachment 53417
> View attachment 53425
> View attachment 53433
> View attachment 53441
> ...


what seller did you get these badges from (what did you search for; key words)? They look very close to the actual Cruze font.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

VW DIESEL emblem on eBay for 23.00 looks about right. That's the one I'm going for.


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

Finally got some semi warm (45 deg) weather to get the car cleaned up and the emblem put on. I took measurements and used a piece of masking tape to line up the letters. I think it turned out pretty good. Time will tell how well it holds up.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

^^ I like that better than breaking the TURBODIESEL from SickSpeed in two.

Maybe the 2015 or 2016 diesel Cruze will have bolder badging, and people can order factory emblems to retrofit the 2014s.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

farmallgray said:


> Finally got some semi warm (45 deg) weather to get the car cleaned up and the emblem put on. I took measurements and used a piece of masking tape to line up the letters. I think it turned out pretty good. Time will tell how well it holds up.
> View attachment 62681
> 
> View attachment 62689


I like that, looks good. I've had a few older Benzes with TURBODIESEL on them and kind of liked the reference. But then again, I've also had old Benzes with DIESEL on them too.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The diesel only badge looks good and doesn't clutter the back of the car up. I personally prefer the debadged look


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

farmallgray said:


> Finally got some semi warm (45 deg) weather to get the car cleaned up and the emblem put on. I took measurements and used a piece of masking tape to line up the letters. I think it turned out pretty good. Time will tell how well it holds up.
> View attachment 62681
> 
> View attachment 62689


Where did you end up getting the letters from?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Like it too.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I think a VW TDI badge with a green and black letters would be cool. I am sure that would make people take a double look.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> I think a VW TDI badge with a green and black letters would be cool. I am sure that would make people take a double look.


I've been thinking about doing this myself. It's either that, or "diesel".


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> I've been thinking about doing this myself. It's either that, or "diesel".


TDI is so much more recognizable and much cleaner looking. Probably upset some VW owners in the mean time.


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Where did you end up getting the letters from?


Turbodiesel Turbo Diesel 3D Chrome Car Badge Decal Emblem Trunk Side Logo Insign | eBay


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Just ordered the VW jetta diesel emblem should be here in a couple days. less than 3 inches long


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Gator said:


> Just ordered the VW jetta diesel emblem should be here in a couple days. less than 3 inches long


:lol: That should generate some double take reactions from VW'ers


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Tada. I will probably sell the two remaining badges I have at my cost. This is the larger size of the three (two large, one slightly smaller).


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Gator said:


> Just ordered the VW jetta diesel emblem should be here in a couple days. less than 3 inches long


I bought a TDi badge. Chrome T green D and I. Just waiting for the weather to warm up a bit before I put them on.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Just put my emblem on today. Ill get a picture later and post it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Garandman said:


> Tada. I will probably sell the two remaining badges I have at my cost. This is the larger size of the three (two large, one slightly smaller).


Identical setup to my white cruze diesel!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

VW Jetta emblem from ebay. Looks stock


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Garandman said:


> Tada. I will probably sell the two remaining badges I have at my cost. This is the larger size of the three (two large, one slightly smaller).


Nice! I love that people are putting badges on.


----------

